# Cadet Medals/ Cadet+Reserve Service



## RussBar119 (1 Feb 2011)

Hello everyone, 

I received an Email from my CO today regarding Cadet medals.

New regulations coming in to effect the start of training year of 2011 ( September 2011) states that Cadets will no longer be allowed to wear Cadet medals above the left breast pocket and will have to switch them to the right side. The order of precedence still follows so those Cadets who got their Cadet medals mounted will have to have them reversed.

This is coming from CDS as Cadet medals are not official CF medals. 

Cadets who earn CF medals may still wear them on the left side in the order of precedence.


As well our Corps C/CWO was retired early as new regulations that came into effect after Christmas state that a cadet who is also a member of the Reserves must either leave cadets or the Reserves and cannot participate in both.

I did not see any topics regarding these new changes so I thought I would mention them.


----------



## Strike (1 Feb 2011)

FYI -- Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back when I was a cadet we wore our medals on the right side.  I always understood it was because the cadet medals were generally issued through the Legion, Navy League, etc. and we were following the procedures of those organizations.


----------



## lethalLemon (2 Feb 2011)

Sir/Ma'am,

Upon review of the CATOs, I see no change to the section which addresses Cadets being able to serve as a member of the Primary Reserve; can you please clarify? CATO 13-07 does not state that a Cadet can no longer simultaneously be a member of the Primary Reserve - only that a Cadet cannot also be a member of the CIC; would you be able to provide the reference to the change in regs for the benefit of confirmation?


----------



## Brasidas (2 Feb 2011)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> Sir/Ma'am,
> 
> Upon review of the CATOs, I see no change to the section which addresses Cadets being able to serve as a member of the Primary Reserve; can you please clarify? CATO 13-07 does not state that a Cadet can no longer simultaneously be a member of the Primary Reserve - only that a Cadet cannot also be a member of the CIC; would you be able to provide the reference to the change in regs for the benefit of confirmation?



It's in the DAOD's, not cadet rules.

Per DAOD 5002-1,
http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/dao-doa/5000/5002-1-eng.asp

*Membership in Cadet Organizations

On the day of enrolment, an applicant may not be a cadet in a cadet organization authorized under section 46 of the National Defence Act.*


----------



## lethalLemon (2 Feb 2011)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> It's in the DAOD's, not cadet rules.
> 
> Per DAOD 5002-1,
> http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/dao-doa/5000/5002-1-eng.asp
> ...



Cool, thank you


----------



## Nault_army (18 Feb 2011)

And to clarify: all shooting pins, biathlon pins, bisley pins, etc will be switched to the left side, as well as the name tag?


----------



## my72jeep (18 Feb 2011)

I will pass on my exact quote when asked my opinion of this when it was still an idea."Whose lame brained idea is this? Oh yours General. Sorry but I sill think it's lame brained Sir." Needless to say I was not a popular officer that day. I was told it all about not having cadets look like military members. 

I still think it's lame but I follow orders.
My $.02


----------



## Pusser (18 Feb 2011)

RussBar119 said:
			
		

> This is coming from CDS as Cadet medals are not official CF medals.



Not meaning to be difficult, but there is no such thing as an official CF medal.  All orders, decorations and medals worn by CF members are honours from the Crown and part of the Canadian Honours System, which is outside the CF and administered by the Chancellery of Honours.  The CF/DND does not create medals and although DND manages some programs (e.g. CD, SSM, CPSM and now the OSM), they do so on behalf of the Chancellery.


----------



## my72jeep (18 Feb 2011)

Cadet medals may not be CF medals or medals of any official merit but the CDS does set the cadet dress regs, and if one of his minions talked him in to it. Its done.


----------



## Northalbertan (20 Feb 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Not meaning to be difficult, but there is no such thing as an official CF medal.  All orders, decorations and medals worn by CF members are honours from the Crown and part of the Canadian Honours System, which is outside the CF and administered by the Chancellery of Honours.  The CF/DND does not create medals and although DND manages some programs (e.g. CD, SSM, CPSM and now the OSM), they do so on behalf of the Chancellery.



And that is precisely the point in the CATO revision I read.  Cadet medals are not in the Canadian Honours System, nor are medals from the Legion and similar organizations.  That is why Legion and now cadet medals are to be worn on the opposite breast.

It makes sense to me.  I may not entirely agree with it but it is logical.


----------



## a.schamb (21 Feb 2011)

Nault_army said:
			
		

> And to clarify: all shooting pins, biathlon pins, bisley pins, etc will be switched to the left side, as well as the name tag?



Yes, everything will switch sides, but the name tag will remain on the right side, and any wings will remain on the left side.


----------



## Pusser (22 Feb 2011)

The Government is considering a plan for cars to start driving on the left hand side of the road.  "It's more in keeping with our heritage and simply makes more sense" said a Government official who asked not to be named pending an official announcement.  "There will be an initial six month trial and if successful, trucks and buses will be required to do the same."   ;D


----------



## trigger324 (22 Feb 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## Northalbertan (22 Feb 2011)

Bwaaaahaaaaahaaaa. :rofl:
It seems like that some days doesn't it.  But they make the rules and we deal with it.


----------



## Nault_army (26 Feb 2011)

a.schamb said:
			
		

> Yes, everything will switch sides, but the name tag will remain on the right side, and any wings will remain on the left side.



Thank you


----------



## formercadet1029 (24 Mar 2011)

Perhaps they will now drop wings back down close to the top of the breast pocket again, the way they used to be prior to cadet medals being available and worn on the left side.


----------



## Nault_army (30 Mar 2011)

formercadet1029 said:
			
		

> Perhaps they will now drop wings back down close to the top of the breast pocket again, the way they used to be prior to cadet medals being available and worn on the left side.



I believe the wings stay as they are, since it's a military course and it's worn on the left in the military.  Don't quote me on it, not sure.


----------



## JMesh (30 Mar 2011)

Nault_army said:
			
		

> I believe the wings stay as they are, since it's a military course and it's worn on the left in the military.  Don't quote me on it, not sure.



Not all wings are for military courses. The Air Cadets have glider and power wings, neither of which are authorized for wear on the CF uniform (exempting CIC Officers).

From the letter from DCdts and JCR,



> Q8. What about the wearing of Power Pilot Wings and Glider Pilot Wings for Air cadets and Parachutist Wings for Army cadets?
> 
> A8. The wearing of wings will remain the same. If no official medal ribbon is worn; wings shall be centred, immediately above the left breast pocket of the uniform. If official medal ribbons are worn; wings shall be centred, above the left breast pocket of the uniform, 0.5 cm above official medal ribbons.


----------



## formercadet1029 (31 Mar 2011)

Nault_army said:
			
		

> I believe the wings stay as they are, since it's a military course and it's worn on the left in the military.  Don't quote me on it, not sure.


I have no doubt it will stay on the left side, but they were much lower on the tunic before, close to the pocket pre-medal days.


----------



## JMesh (31 Mar 2011)

formercadet1029 said:
			
		

> I have no doubt it will stay on the left side, but they were much lower on the tunic before, close to the pocket pre-medal days.



As was noted in my post, they are staying exactly the same. No medals on that side: immediately above the pocket. With Canadian Honour System medals: .5 cm above ribbons.


----------

